# Unterschied Instantiierung einer normalen und einer EJB-Klasse



## ratnalein (19. Feb 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lerne gerade Java EE.  Angenommen, ich habe so eine einfache EJB:

```
import javax.ejb.Stateless;
 
@Stateless
public class HelloWorldBean implements HelloWorld {
    public HelloWorldBean() {
    }
 
    public String sayHello() {
        return "Hello World ******";
    }
}
```

Mit dem dazu passenden Interface:

```
import javax.ejb.Remote;
 
@Remote
public interface HelloWorld {
    public String sayHello();
}
```

Meine Frage:
Gibt es einen Unterschied, wenn ich in meiner main-Methode folgende Referenzvariablen deklariere bzw. definiere?


```
HelloWorldBean var_ohne_annotation;
```


```
@EJB
HelloWorldBean var_mit_annotation;
```

Oder, darf man überhaupt die erste Variante nehmen?

Vielen lieben Dank.

Viele Grüße aus Rheinland,

Eure Ratna


----------



## tandraschko (25. Feb 2014)

Wird ohne @EJB das EJB injected?


----------

